# Black Feral Tomcat



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

We have been caring for a colony of ferals for nearly 3 yrs-one cat was a delightful black shorthair tom--we called him "BlackCat". The last time we saw him at the feeding station was about 12/20/06-his body was found this week, in the boatyard where the colony stays. We loved this cat-he was sweet, as tame as any of my "homed' cats-I couldpick him up and hug him-we will miss his gentle spirit for always. God rest your soul, dear BlackCat. Love you, "Mom and Dad".


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry! Thank you for caring for him and giving him the love we all need. God bless.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about BlackCat. May be RIP


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... poor sweet BlackCat.. Thank you for giving him a nice life... may he RIP.


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*"BlackCat"*

I thank everyone for your kindness. He was a bright spot in our otherwise, dark workdays-we feed and water the colony on our work lunch hour. So to see him run up to us, pacing around, anxious for his pets and scratches, just warmed our hearts.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry. He sounded like a really sweet cat. I'm glad to know that he was loved and cared for. I'm sure you gave him alot of happiness.


----------

